

Going west, as a young man - bootload
http://evhead.com/2007/11/where-should-you-be.asp

======
kul
Meeting Ev in Oxford in November 04 was one of the catalysts to me leaving my
banking job and coming to the Valley. For that, I'll always be grateful (and
that he invited us to work in the Obvious offices for YC).

------
alaskamiller
Having grown up here in Silicon Valley, I find it extremely boring. So boring
in fact that I'm making my move out east.

~~~
ardit33
I do agree with you. Except SF, and maybe Berkeley, the rest of California has
been very very disapointing.

Coming from the Northeast, I found the car culture and suburbia life very
boring in CA.

Also, for some really wierd reason, I find california girls boring, and much
much less intellectual than what you find on the east coast.

There are lots of pluses of living in here also, but lots of negatives also.
The cool and awesome "California" image that is perpetuated in the media, is
just a illusion.

Cali has the climate and posibilities to be more like the Italy/France of the
USA, but unfortunately the people squandered that place by building high-way
monsters everywhere.

~~~
alaskamiller
california is basically los angeles, sanfran, san diego, and silicon valley.
everythig else is inconsenquentual.

~~~
nanijoe
Thats a lot of places for one state

~~~
nostrademons
Yeah. Up here in the Northeast, New England is basically Boston. All
Massachusetts/New Hampshire/Rhode Island/eastern Connecticut of it. (Vermont
and Maine are nowhere, and western Connecticut is NYC.)

~~~
vlad
How did you like Amherst (the region) compared to the outskirts of Boston?

~~~
nostrademons
Depends what you want. The pioneer valley (Amherst/Northampton/etc.) is
_incredibly_ beautiful. OTOH, there's not all that much to do. If you like
outdoorsy stuff, hiking, woodlands, and rolling fields, Amherst is for you. If
you want a bustling social scene and lots of people with common interests,
stick to Boston. There are a couple of nice coffeeshops & bars in both Amherst
and Northampton, but these are towns with a population of 7000 vs. 600,000 for
Boston.

Personally, I can't stand living without some green in my life, so I loved
Amherst. But I was in college, and it's rare that college students lack a
social life. I have friends who stayed behind after graduation and some of
them complained about being bored (though one of them ended up in Vermont
instead, go figure).

